# Tiels and Hormones



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have heard that in comparison to other parrot species tiels tend to be more stable and less hormonal/aggressive during breeding seasons. Is this true? If they do tend to exhibit aggressive/territorial behavior during this time is it temporal? 
Thanks.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*hormones*

cockatiels can become aggressive when their hormones start acting up. I had a sweet little lutino hen cockatiel who became very nasty when she got into "egg-laying mode." She would aggressively defend her infertile eggs (only natural!) but eventually got over it. You can control hormones some by giving your bird at least 12 hours of darkness every night, more if the bird is acting hormonal. There are several good threads and posts on the forum about hormones; I suggest you look up some of them for better and more complete info than I can give you. I don't know how cockatiels compare to other parrots when it comes to this issue.


----------

